

BuiltWith reveals the tech used by 130 Million web sites - bootload
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/16/builtwith-reveals-the-tech-used-by-the-130-million-web-sites-that-matter-most/

======
kristianp
Here's the tech used by ycombinator companies:
<http://trends.builtwith.com/tech-usage/Y-Combinator>

